# 41 MP. NOKIA LUMIA 1020



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Sir/ Madam, my friends.
I have another stupid Question for you. I just see the Advertize on TV, and Magazine that The Smart Phone Nokia Lumia 1020 have great German Lens and Great sensor for 41 MP for shoot the Photos.
Plus Less than $ 300 US Dollars if go to use AT & T service. My Question that, Because of I getting Old ( 64 Years old) and do not want to carry the 48 Pounds/ 22.5 Kilos of Cameras/ Lenses, in my back pack , and Fly around any more. Can I use this 41 MP. Smart Phone' camera function and get the good photos to beat all of my Canon Cameras ( 21.5 MP. ) and All Canon Lenses ?.
Thank you , Sir.
Surapon.

http://www.windowsphone.com/en-US/cmpn/nokia-lumia-1020?cmpid=sem_XXNaA3iq_pcrid_3054110327_kwd_nokia%20lumia%201020_pmt_e


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you? What do you think? Can it substitute that 300mm f/2.8?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## swampler (Aug 17, 2013)

Does this smell like spam to anyone else?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess OP is just frustrated at the tall claims of the advertisement he saw. But he is probably mistaking the target audience and customer group of the ad.


----------



## proXify (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, to be honest... It has a great picture quality for a phone... http://press.nokia.com/wp-content/uploads/mediaplugin/photo/nokia-lumia-1020-pro-highres-3.jpg But maybe we have to compare it..

Maybe read this http://blog.gsmarena.com/nokia-lumia-1020-camera-compared-against-a-canon-60d-dslr-nokia-comes-out-on-top/


----------



## Pi (Aug 17, 2013)

surapon said:


> Can I use this 41 MP. Smart Phone' camera function and get the good photos to beat all of my Canon Cameras ( 21.5 MP. ) and All Canon Lenses ?



Form the M-50 mm. F/0.95 NOCTITUS M ASPH on FF to a smartphone - quite a big jump!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2013)

swampler said:


> Does this smell like spam to anyone else?



No, given the OP post history. Confusion, perhaps - not understanding that sensor size matters...


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks you, SIR, to all of my Friends.
Yes, I learn Some thing new in every day from This Great Group of Smart/ Expertise in Photography like you--In CR.
Yes, I am a Low tech of The Cell Phone, Just use my 7 Years old Cell Phone with 1.5 MP camera take some Record Photos , when I do not bring any camera with me.---Yes, Just for Recorded Picture is OK for me when I do not have the Big Camera.
No, I do not want That German 50 mm. F/ 0.95 any more---But May be Canon 50 mm f/ 1.2 L. that sell cheap, Less Than 1,300 US Dollars NOW, and Dump Sigma 50 MM F/ 1.4 to my Son's Collector.
Thanks again to all of Members of CR. I feel so good that I have so may friends around the world.
Surapon
PS. Here are my 7 Years old Cell Phone ( 1.5 MP. ) and It's Photos


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir/ Madam, my friends.
> I have another stupid Question for you. I just see the Advertize on TV, and Magazine that The Smart Phone Nokia Lumia 1020 have great German Lens and Great sensor for 41 MP for shoot the Photos.
> Plus Less than $ 300 US Dollars if go to use AT & T service. My Question that, Because of I getting Old ( 64 Years old) and do not want to carry the 48 Pounds/ 22.5 Kilos of Cameras/ Lenses, in my back pack , and Fly around any more. Can I use this 41 MP. Smart Phone' camera function and get the good photos to beat all of my Canon Cameras ( 21.5 MP. ) and All Canon Lenses ?.
> Thank you , Sir.
> ...


 
More and more people are using camera phones, and the Nokia is the best. That means that it approaches the capability of a low end P&S. The Nokia cannot beat even a old Canon Rebel 300D at 6MP. Sensor size is the reason.


Today is my 70th birthday, I still carry my 5D MK III and 70-200L / 100-400mmL, but sold my 600mmL because the setup was too heavy.


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir/ Madam, my friends.
> ...



Thanks You, Sir, Dear Mt Spokane.
Glad to Learn the New Ideas from You---And Happy Birthday to you too.
Surapon


----------



## replay0 (Aug 17, 2013)

OP, I have both a Nokia Lumia 1020 (I am a Windows Phone fan), a Canon 5D Mark 3, and a Canon Rebel t2i. No doubt, the Lumia 1020 takes the best photos available in any smartphone, but it does not beat a DSLR. You're comparing the electronics and technology crammed into a tiny smartphone, versus all the versatility a DSLR offers. 

The image quality of the Lumia is nice, so are the non-amateur abilities to set things like ISO, shutter speed, white balance, etc. It is also very portable, so if carrying a DSLR is too inconvient, too heavy, or not allowed (like at sports venues), then the Lumia is a capable alternative.


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

replay0 said:


> OP, I have both a Nokia Lumia 1020 (I am a Windows Phone fan), a Canon 5D Mark 3, and a Canon Rebel t2i. No doubt, the Lumia 1020 takes the best photos available in any smartphone, but it does not beat a DSLR. You're comparing the electronics and technology crammed into a tiny smartphone, versus all the versatility a DSLR offers.
> 
> The image quality of the Lumia is nice, so are the non-amateur abilities to set things like ISO, shutter speed, white balance, etc. It is also very portable, so if carrying a DSLR is too inconvient, too heavy, or not allowed (like at sports venues), then the Lumia is a capable alternative.



Thank You, Sir., Dear Mr. replay0
Yes " so if carrying a DSLR is too inconvient, too heavy, or not allowed (like at sports venues), then the Lumia is a capable alternative."-------That are the great Comments------To have some thing is Better than Nothing, When we need to Record the Photos.
Surapon


----------



## replay0 (Aug 17, 2013)

I will be on a trip to Europe shortly (Austria/Germany). Originally, my plan was to bring my Canon 5DM3 and EOS M (for giving to others to take a photo of me, I don't hand anyone my 5D) as my cameras, while my Lumia 1020 would be there obviously for GPS/Internet/text, etc. But, I've since reconsidered and will be using the Lumia as my backup camera, and the camera I give to other tourists to take a photo of me.

For a simple comparison with the EOS M, the image quality of the EOS M is still noticeably better, and you can do more with the RAW image, but the Lumia is more than adequate. And with the Lumia, you can edit your photos onscene with numerous photo apps, geotag it, and upload it for all your friends to see instantly. If the photos are just going on Facebook/Twitter/Instagram, you'll be more than happy with the Lumia.

I recently did a photoshoot (cowgirl theme), and attempted to use the Lumia to compare it with the quality/versatility of my 5DM3 with a 70-200. The 5DM3 won hands down for that type of purpose.

Oh, I've also done 5 shot HDRs with the Lumia on a tabletop tripod and merged with Photomatix. Didn't come out too shabby.



surapon said:


> replay0 said:
> 
> 
> > OP, I have both a Nokia Lumia 1020 (I am a Windows Phone fan), a Canon 5D Mark 3, and a Canon Rebel t2i. No doubt, the Lumia 1020 takes the best photos available in any smartphone, but it does not beat a DSLR. You're comparing the electronics and technology crammed into a tiny smartphone, versus all the versatility a DSLR offers.
> ...


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

replay0 said:


> I will be on a trip to Europe shortly (Austria/Germany). Originally, my plan was to bring my Canon 5DM3 and EOS M (for giving to others to take a photo of me, I don't hand anyone my 5D) as my cameras, while my Lumia 1020 would be there obviously for GPS/Internet/text, etc. But, I've since reconsidered and will be using the Lumia as my backup camera, and the camera I give to other tourists to take a photo of me.
> 
> For a simple comparison with the EOS M, the image quality of the EOS M is still noticeably better, and you can do more with the RAW image, but the Lumia is more than adequate. And with the Lumia, you can edit your photos onscene with numerous photo apps, geotag it, and upload it for all your friends to see instantly. If the photos are just going on Facebook/Twitter/Instagram, you'll be more than happy with the Lumia.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMormegil (Aug 18, 2013)

How is the bokeh & subject separation on this?
How about the dynamic range?
And is the low light performance any good?


----------



## Stig (Aug 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Today is my 70th birthday



 haaappy birthday to youuuuu !



(late, but ill blame it on the time zone difference  anyway, all the best and many more great pics)


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 29, 2013)

I am not a fan of phone photography but very interested in seeing the image compared with my Canon 5D3
given so much crazy MP, I would assume that the 5D3 will lose in detail when snapshot in controlled environment?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 2, 2013)

Grr, another example showing that we would benefit from high MP sensors.

I have a feeling it's just processor speed keeping things around 20MP (Canon won't sell a 1fps camera). Can't wait for Digic 7,8,9+.


----------



## surapon (Sep 2, 2013)

Thousand Thanks to all of CR. members.
Yes, Just one post the I post, I have learn so many things that I never know before---Yes, The Truth are---ASK, If we do not know or we do not understand, The Answer/ In difference Ideas from Difference People will let us think, and Absorb the good Ideas that they answers.
Thanks again all of my Friends.
Surapon


----------



## replay0 (Oct 12, 2013)

I just came back from my 1-month Germany/Austria trip. I was impressed with the daytime and DR capabilities of the Lumia 1020. Night shots weren't too shabby, but won't beat a handheld f2/.8 DSLR lens. Still processing all my photos, but will put up a Facebook gallery when its up so you can decide for yourselves whether a high quality smart phone is a worthwhile companion to a DSLR.

quick sad story: 1 week into my trip, my tripod blew over during high winds in the alps and destroyed my 24-70II, so I only had my Lumia to take photos with until I was able to buy a cheap temporary lens several days later (Tamron 28-75mm, not too shabby in hindsight and reviewing of my photos).


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2013)

replay0 said:


> I just came back from my 1-month Germany/Austria trip. I was impressed with the daytime and DR capabilities of the Lumia 1020. Night shots weren't too shabby, but won't beat a handheld f2/.8 DSLR lens. Still processing all my photos, but will put up a Facebook gallery when its up so you can decide for yourselves whether a high quality smart phone is a worthwhile companion to a DSLR.
> 
> quick sad story: 1 week into my trip, my tripod blew over during high winds in the alps and destroyed my 24-70II, so I only had my Lumia to take photos with until I was able to buy a cheap temporary lens several days later (Tamron 28-75mm, not too shabby in hindsight and reviewing of my photos).



Thank you, Sir, Mr. replay0.
Wow , Your 41 MP. Nokia 1020 save your days.
Please show us your Nokia's Photos to CR. too.
And I will joinyou at FB, Yes, I am FB. member too, Yes, So many Albums on my FB.

https://www.facebook.com/surapon01

Thanks
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 13, 2013)

Dear friend Surapon. With all due respect, there comes a time when we must recognize that our health and vitality is no longer that of decades ago. :-\ I spent the night working with a video camera shoulder, and came home exhausted.  And not yet completed even 40 years of age. : In my opinion, makes sense to replace some top of the line equipment, with other more modern and light, even if it costs some loss of image quality. Even if I had the money, I would not use 1DX + 70-200 2.8 II + 600EX. Honestly, a set that weighs 30% less, would have much more use to me.  But, I would not be so radical as to replace my DSLR for a cell phone.  A good APS-C camera can do today, what only Canon 1D mark II could do a few years ago.


----------



## surapon (Oct 14, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. With all due respect, there comes a time when we must recognize that our health and vitality is no longer that of decades ago. :-\ I spent the night working with a video camera shoulder, and came home exhausted.  And not yet completed even 40 years of age. : In my opinion, makes sense to replace some top of the line equipment, with other more modern and light, even if it costs some loss of image quality. Even if I had the money, I would not use 1DX + 70-200 2.8 II + 600EX. Honestly, a set that weighs 30% less, would have much more use to me.  But, I would not be so radical as to replace my DSLR for a cell phone.  A good APS-C camera can do today, what only Canon 1D mark II could do a few years ago.



+ 1 For me too.
Dear Sir, my Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, The age will force me to carry Less weight ---Not Too long, But I have a great Exercise program 60 minutes 6 days week , in past 20 years, That include run on tread mill 4.5 MPH for 2 miles too---Yes, I just cerebrate 64 years young( full 64) on last week. But, I will not change to light weight cameras Yet----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a Great Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## replay0 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are photos I took using the Nokia Lumia 1020 while on my Austria & Bavaria trip last month.
These images were the 34 MP images, converted to low res images (70% smaller via Irfanview), and then again made low res by Facebook. I did very little PP with them, as that's what the DSLR RAWs are for. Hope you enjoy:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151647107396651.1073741855.682171650&type=1&l=9ba023f992


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

replay0 said:


> Here are photos I took using the Nokia Lumia 1020 while on my Austria & Bavaria trip last month.
> These images were the 34 MP images, converted to low res images (70% smaller via Irfanview), and then again made low res by Facebook. I did very little PP with them, as that's what the DSLR RAWs are for. Hope you enjoy:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151647107396651.1073741855.682171650&type=1&l=9ba023f992



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend, Mr. replay0
Wow, Great Photos from a good Equipment , But the most important factors are You, The Master of Photographer, who press the shutter with artistic brain and heart..
Thanks for report and show us these awesome Photos from the great Cell Phone to date.
, Yes, I copy one of your Interior Photo to show our friends too---let them see very minimum Digital Noise in this picture.
Thankssss.
Surapon


----------



## SoerVolp (Oct 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> More and more people are using camera phones, and the Nokia is the best. That means that it approaches the capability of a low end P&S. The Nokia cannot beat even a old Canon Rebel 300D at 6MP. Sensor size is the reason.


If sensor size is the reason then the Lumia 1020 should not only approach the capabilty of a low end P&S, but exceed it... Like, easily.
That phone's sensor is 2/3 inches big, which surpasses even the size of Canons pro-oriented PowerShots like the G16 by quite a bit, and is the same size as high-end point-and-shoots like the pricey Fuji X20.
The almost two year old predecessor of the Lumia, the Nokia 808, even has a 1/1.2 inch sensor, which size-wise almost plays in the same league as Nikons 1 series of ILC's and Sony's sensor-size-praised RX100.

But neither point-and-shoots nor smartphone cameras yet fulfill my imaging desires, which is why I'll stick to ILC's of at least APS-C.
My phone basically just makes phonecalls and plays music. Where I go, my EOS-M goes. 

Cheers friends.


----------

